# Meet London.....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I only came home with one, we found foster homes for his sisters.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww, he's cute but I want a girl for Peanut








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Rut Roh! He has that dangerous coloring ::: I hope Hootie knows he has some serious competition in the house now.  London looks like he is about ready to nod off and take a nap. Did he learn that trait already from Houdini?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a cute face!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwww hes so cute! does he miss his sister's yet??

Debbie & mason


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ummmmmmmmmmmm....excuse me??? Who shrunk Cruiser????


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep, you should keep him!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dslats said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww hes so cute! does he miss his sister's yet??
> 
> Debbie & mason


Nahhhhhhhhhhh..hes been busy with Cruiser and trying to be Maggs best friend....:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....who could resist that sweet face! Come on Mary....make it a 6pack!!!

mary jean


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He looks like he's going to be a big boy! CUTE!! 

Did you say he was 11 wks old?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Oooooooh, I think I'm in love....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Just a beautiful boy,!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

awww he's cute  I love his name, lol : 
He's a big pup, how old is he?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just so cute and looks like he is about to pass out. Love that redhead. I see another failed foster.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Uh oh, he has that look on his face, the one that says, Yep, I'm home. You're really in trouble here - he better get adopted quick cause it won't take long for him to be a permanent member of your family.

Gorgeous pup. Love the color.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What an absolutely gorgeous boy! I love his expression.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

What a good looking boy. His legs are huge, and it makes him look very powerful. I think you should keep him (easy for me to say  )


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG...look at him! How does someone give them up????


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Ooohhhh. It's the coloring! AND...do I detect those expressive eyebrows like someone else in the family? He's a beauty!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He's a beautiful red head. I see that he has already made himself at home on the couch. He does look big for 11 weeks.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow, is he ever gorgeous, and tired...lol....oh Mary this is gonna be tough...I couldn't give him up....:doh:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

See this is why I would have so much trouble fostering... 
KEEP HIM!! HE IS VERY HANDSOME AND RIGHT UP YOUR ALLEY


----------



## jiggy (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh he is just sooooooo cute 
Like a big fluffy teddy bear !!

xx


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG RED AND GORGEOUS! How will you resist?


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, London is cute - all of your fosters are cute.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow!! he is really handsome 
I'll bet this one is going to be a tough one to let go. 
Kudos to you for taking in another foster


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Only came home with one 

Sounds like a sign to me 

He is precious!!! and has "I'm Mary's Boy" written all over him


----------

